# Critique my dog - before and after 9 months



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had Jerry for 9 months now and I can see a huge difference in him - he's gained about 10 pounds, his coat is shiny, and he has more muscle. I've also gotten slightly better at getting stacked pictures. 

Can you tell a difference? Conformation critique welcome, too, of course!

First attemp at stacking 9 months ago:



Just now (still not perfect, but I was doing it alone and this is the first time I've tried in months):









Not a stack, but I just like this one.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Adding a couple more. You can see how skinny and lacking in muscle tone he was when we first got him:



I think his neck looks a little less weird in this shot from today. It looks really thin in all the pictures, I guess because of the angle.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i like the third and fourth pictures the best, can't help with critiques but imo has good bone and a deep chest, looks athletic, not too heavy or extreme.

nice heathy looking boy.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he looks fantastic and very happy, thanks for giving him a loving home


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice all around. Losing pigment. Nice addition of muscle. I am no expert, just my opinion that he is a very nicely structured male.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys! I love seeing him put on muscle. I really notice it in his stifle/back thigh and his chest; his chest used to be so wobbly when he ran. 

I've noticed that he has a lot more tan in his saddle now - it seemed to really lighten up over the winter and I'm wondering if it'll get darker now that summer is coming or if it's permanent.


----------

